# Kawasaki prairie 2wd good or bad



## RD1970 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm looking at possibly buying a 2000 kawasaki prairie 2wd for snow plowing and i'm wondering how well it will work. I have seen a few other 2wd quad with plows and they worked ok and i've seen people use a lawn mower so I figured if they could do i'm sure it could do it but I wanted to get some opinions


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

I would go with a 4x4 definitely and preferrabely a 500 cc or bigger. IMHO. You don't always have to use the 4 wheel drive but it is a definite plus when you need it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It would work with a 48" plow. You would have to add weight on the back rack and posibly put tire chains on. A full size 4wd would definatly work better.


----------



## RD1970 (Nov 2, 2007)

I know a 4x4 would be better but this one came up for sale local and in my price range I have a 6.5 foot blade on my truck allready and a backhoe for heavy snow removal I am just thinking of using it for light snow remove on smaller driveways and side walks


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if its a good price for what the machine is go for it.

stay with a 48" blade and weight on the rear rack and tire chains are a big help.

for light duty it will be fine.

this have a High and Low range?

would want the Low Range for plowing for sure.

sublime out


----------

